

Forgotten your password? Google can find it for you. Unfortunately. - blackswan
http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/technology/2007/11/23/forgotten_your_password_google_can_find_it_for_you_unfortunately.html

======
ed
Who voted this thing out of the crib? If you find this article to be
fascinating or new, then I hope to god you're not designing any systems I
use...

~~~
vlad
Before I read the article, I thought you were being a jerk... then I read the
article.

------
tlrobinson
I didn't really read the article, but the title gave me another idea:

Type your (potential or existing) password into Google. If you get _any_ hits,
it's not a good password.

Of course there are exceptions, and just because Google doesn't get any hits
doesn't mean it definitely is a good password. But it seems like a decent
measure of password security.

------
chengmi
Salt.

